# First mod???



## Thackdaddy43 (Dec 15, 2014)

What should be the first mod you will want to do with your Cruze or what was the first mod you actually did??


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Because winter was approaching and we get lots of messy weather, my first mods were molded mudflaps and Husky fitted rubber floor mats. More functional than for looks, but they don't look to bad either IMO.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First mod was to have the GM mud flaps installed before I took delivery. Second mod was the Bluetooth PDIM. Third was the VG shark fin. I don't consider winter floor mats to be a mod because they can be added & removed as needed. Biggest, and by far the most important mod I've done is add the spare tire to my ECO MT. Most useful was the PDIM.


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

Where did u get the pdim?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

First mod for me was my window tint. Made it alot more comfortable to drive and my son was happy not having to squint lol. Also makes the car look better imo. Next were intake and tune. Be careful tho; Modding is and addiction!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruzinred92 said:


> Modding is an addiction!


:iagree:


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

front brake pads on mine, I hate black dust on my wheels...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/89001-first-mod-230-miles.html


----------



## Thackdaddy43 (Dec 15, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> First mod for me was my window tint. Made it alot more comfortable to drive and my son was happy not having to squint lol. Also makes the car look better imo. Next were intake and tune. Be careful tho; Modding is and addiction!


I am always wanting to do mods so I am already addicted!!!! What intake and tune did you go with?


----------



## Thackdaddy43 (Dec 15, 2014)

fj5gtx said:


> front brake pads on mine, I hate black dust on my wheels...
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/89001-first-mod-230-miles.html


The brake dust get horrible on these cars!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Intake resonator bypass is also good to do. I went weather tech over husky for looks.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I bought spare tire for my Eco, husky liners, tried an intake, now I am tuned and awaiting a VG shark fin. I am yet to tint my windows and thinking about reinstalling my Bazooka Bass Tube(from my 2011 LS totaled)


----------



## Thackdaddy43 (Dec 15, 2014)

Great ideas guys keep them coming!!! 

Where do you guys shop at to get mods or the best reputable places to look?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thackdaddy43 said:


> Great ideas guys keep them coming!!!
> 
> Where do you guys shop at to get mods or the best reputable places to look?


Check out our vendors for the more expensive mods. The PDIM is from Amazon. Many of us have used eBay for the really inexpensive stuff.


----------



## just a cruzer (Nov 23, 2014)

fj5gtx said:


> front brake pads on mine, I hate black dust on my wheels...
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/89001-first-mod-230-miles.html


what pads did you replace the stock with? and are they any better? im noticing mine are leaving the soot on my wheels also


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

just a cruzer said:


> what pads did you replace the stock with? and are they any better? I'm noticing mine are leaving the soot on my wheels also


Did you go with semi-metallic or ceramic? The ceramic don't let out as much brake dust as the semi metallic. I had that problem back in the 80s-90s before the ceramic came on the market and everyone used semi-metallic. With my stock pads I see a little dust but not much.


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

just a cruzer said:


> what pads did you replace the stock with? and are they any better? im noticing mine are leaving the soot on my wheels also


I put the link to the thread on my message, its in red.

I'd recommend Wagner Thermoquiet.... I should have waited for those to ship. Instead I used an AdvanceAutoParts gold (they don't offer the platinum yet). They are better than stock, but I believe the Wagner TQs should be better yet. Check rockauto on pricing.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thackdaddy43 said:


> I am always wanting to do mods so I am already addicted!!!! What intake and tune did you go with?


I went with the k&n Sri and trifecta tune ( still running the old select a tune, kinda like to be able to switch myself) and res delete with magnaflow muffler. And yeah Modding is fun but can snowball quick. Gotta have a plan and stick to it. Seems like for me every time i buy something bigger I need money after and don't really have it. So I started saving and until I had the money for it plus half of the cost (eg. If it was $300 I'd save that plus $150) until I would buy it. Keeps ya out of trouble. Do have fun with it tho. I honestly hated my cruze when I got it (never really a fan of 4drs but had a kid and needed them...plus the trans went out in my cobalt ss) but now after making it my own I love it. 

One thing about Modding tho;

Do it for yourself not anyone else. It's your car and people will always have their opinions but at the end of the day it's you that really matters. I know I love walking to my car after leaving the store and seeing it in the parking lot thinking "man she looks good" and I think everyone should do the same with their cars. One more thing, you gotta have fun with it


----------



## Thackdaddy43 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have kind of noticed that there are really only a couple types of CAI and exhaust systems for these cars.

Which one is more bang for your buck??


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I personally like the k&n above the others. It's the only one with its own heat shield and you can usually find them for sale used for cheaper every now and then. Hasn't given me any cel either. I installed a cx racing on my brothers 12 eco and he said it's doing good aswell. The only one I know of is the injen setting cel's and people not happy with them. As for exhaust the cheapest good sound actually comes from deleting the rear muffler. It sounds good and is in no way loud. You don't really gain much from messing with the cat back on these cars unless you first delete the converters. Even then the mandrel exhaust isn't bad for our setups. If you want to do cat back look up the different ones on YouTube as they all sound different and it really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Thackdaddy43 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm a big fan of k&n so I will more than likely go with that one. For the exhaust I was thinking about the magnaflow since I have that on my TA and I dig the sound. I want to do a full exhaust but I have to meet emissions ( lame as **** ) so idk what I can really play with there.


----------

